# Tyco Track Guru's , I Need Help



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm building a small door slab bull ring oval and using TYCO track . I've used TYCO track before with no problems but it's giving me fits now .

I have a combination of olde and newer track but of the same style . It's hard to get it to lay smooth and when I work on the ledges it leaves , I have to hand fit each piece giving me problems . 

I've had to sand the tabs off of TOMY track before but not TYCO . Besides sanding the tabs off , I have to scrape the tapered part of the connections as they don''t want to go in far enough in the other piece .

Any suggestions to speed up the build ? It's going to take me forever to make this small track .

Thx ,
Gonzo


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

I have a trick for this. The biggest problem is the tabs can flex because they do not touch the table. Cut out 1/4" square pieces of double side tape, stick them to the bottoms of the tabs, then stick cardboard or plastic shims to the other side of the tape. When you mount the track, the shims/tape will push the tabs upward, but the foam composition of the tape prevents it from pushing up too hard. I love Tomy track for it's connections, but done right Tyco track is by far the smoothest.

:thumbsup:


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Thx SG,

That tip helped a lot . 

I also found that that track made by Mattel has tighter tapered fits and some flash on the pieces neeeding scraped off .

The tape tip is a winner and now standard procedure here .

thx Gonzo


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

By "old and newer" Tyco track, I assume you mean Tyco track with the center slit tab and Mattel track without the center slits (and the STUPID molded letter).

When Mattel redesigned the track and removed the weakness of the center tab, it was great. They also slightly bent the rail. Mattel track makes a very snug fit, although you want to make sure there is enough bend in the rail to make good contact between pieces. My all Mattel track has been together for a couple years and I have not have one bad connection once it's up and running.

And just so you know. There is a very slight size difference in Tyco and Mattel curves. The Tyco 9" and 12" curves are slightly smaller than their Mattel counterparts. You may or may not ever notice. Your biggest problem will be in getting the slot flares lined up between pieces; not so much on straights, but on the curves.

Joe


----------

